# <$100 camera recommendation



## rip18

Knowing that we'll get a "What Camera Should I Buy For Christmas" and "Price is an Issue" post soon, I thought I'd share this recommendation I found for 8 "Cameras Under $100 for Travel Lovers" - http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2011/11/17/gift-guide-cameras-under-100-for-travel-lovers/

I have to admit that the WATERPROOF 12-megapixel point-and-shoot for less than $46 caught my eye as carry camera out in the field working, fishing, or hunting!  http://www.amazon.com/WP5300-Waterproof-Digital-Recorder-Camera/dp/B004BQ6PZ8


----------



## gstanfield

thanks for sharing. Might have to pick up that waterproof guy just for fishing!


----------



## leo

Neat idea rip


----------



## Hoss

Thanks Rip.  I'm going to stick this one at the top for future reference until after the holidays.

Hoss


----------



## philip00

you can take a look at the Panasonic FZ200


----------



## catfishingsoutherngirl

I do alot of photography and the camera I have is not expensive and works great, but two things I do not like are the zoom and sound quality. I think I paid around $100 for it. FugiFilm FinePixAX300 I will upgrade to something better soon.


----------



## RobinSherwood

Get a used DSLR camera on eBay.
I found a Canon EOS Rebel XS DSLR with an 18-55mm lens for around $100 a couple years ago. I just checked eBay and there are several for sale in that price range right now. One is buy it now for $50 right now.
I used it for a year or so and recently upgraded to a Canon EOS 7D Mark II DSLR and now have a few better lenses.
I highly recommend that Canon EOS Rebel XS as a great starter DSLR. It's as easy to use as a cheap camera but gets you into the world of DSLR photography where you can control aperture, shutter speed, ISO, exposure, white balance, etc... It's got an auto mode, so you can let it do all that as you slowly learn how to control that stuff yourself. It comes with a pop up flash, or you can put a professional flash on it. It has all the functions that my professional 7D Mark II has, but at an entry level price. You can find high quality used ones on eBay. Mine literally looked unused/brand new. I ended up selling it to someone else on eBay for under $100 when I upgraded.

Even though it was a less expensive DSLR than the one I have now, the picture quality is so much better than any pocket, point and shoot, compact camera or cell phone can do. The 18-55mm lens is a good all around lens for DSLR starters. I think the Rebel XS from Canon was originally made around 2010. It's a great starter DSLR though and will give you WAY better pics than any new $100 camera will give you.


----------

